# Canon DR-5020 scanner driver problems



## curious1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello,

I have recently aquired a Canon DR 5020 scanner which I am trying to install on an computer running under Windows XP Pro via a Adaptic AHA-2490 SCSI interface. I also have CapturePerfect V2.311, Canon's Proprietary software for this scanner, found and downloaded a file called 5020DRIT (which i assume stands for 5020 DR Isis and Twain drivers) which does seemly install driver files for the unit. The scanner runs fairly well when operating with the Capture Perfect software - except that the save to PDF file option does not work as the Capture Perfect software does not seem to be able to create a PDF file. I get an error that says PAFCV2.dll file not found. I can however save the scanned files to .tif format without a problem. 

The XP operating system, however, does not recognize the scanner. I am always prompted to load the device driver (it is expecting a *.inf file) on boot up of the XP system. The device manager of XP shows a ? by the scanner device description (? Canon 5020 SCSI Scanner Device). Under the driver tab it says no device drivers have been loaded or none are required for this device). When I ran the 5020DRIT.exe file to install the drivers, it did dump a lot of files into the C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN folder and in the process created this log file to confess to it's crimes:

*** Installation Started 06/14/08 7:57 ***
Title: 
Source: C:\PROGRA~1\DR-5020\SETUP.EXE

File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PIXTH16.DLL
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PIXTH32.DLL
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\PIXAPP32.EXE
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\PIXDRV16.PXW
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\dr5kpixm.chn
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\dr5kpixm.chw
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\ca5080.pxw
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\Twain_32\ca5080\ca5080a.ds
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\Twain_32\ca5080\ca5080b.ds
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\Twain_32\hidedlg.exe
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\TWUNK_16.EXE
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\TWUNK_32.EXE
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32.DLL
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN.DLL
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\system32\TWPIX32.DLL
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT20.DLL
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PIXDFLT.DLL
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PIXLOC.DLL
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PIXPERM.DLL
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\TESTAPP.EXE
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\APPINSTL.WRI
Made Dir: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\ISIS Drivers
Shell Link: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\ISIS Drivers\How to install into your application.lnk
Date/Time: Following file not copied.
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\CA5080.LOC
Version: Following file not copied.
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PIXDFLTN.DLL
Version: Following file not copied.
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PIXLOCN.DLL
Version: Following file not copied.
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PIXPERMN.DLL
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\TESTAPPN.EXE
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PIXMDLN.DLL
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\PIXMISIS.PXN
File Overwrite: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\APPINSTL.WRI
Shell Link: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\ISIS Drivers\How to install into your application.lnk
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\CA5080.LOC
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\CA5080.PX5
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\PIXTRAN\CA5080.PXN
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PIXTHK32.DLL
File Copy: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PIXTHK16.DLL
User Rights: Admin

There is no *.inf among these files so XP does not ever seem to find what it is looking for. What am I missing here?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, the manual is on the CD, have you looked at installation? (no offence meant)
Also noticed this in your post, that was interesting........
Made Dir: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\ISIS Drivers
Shell Link: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\ISIS Drivers\How to install into your application.lnk
Does this have something to do with it?

Other than those observations, I can only point you in hopefully the right direction for answers.............
http://www.usa.canon.com/html/download/dr5020.html


----------



## gleedsta (Jun 30, 2008)

I am also having similar problems with installing this scanner. I'm in xp I have tried old and new drivers with no success. The install procedure seems to go well (except for clearing the yellow splat) but once I reboot, Windows sees the scanner as new hardware and wants to install the drivers. The odd thing is that I have it working on an older machine (still xp). The device manager still shows a yellow splat but I am not prompted to install the drivers and the programs function fine. I am starting to think that the issue is related to scsi somehow.


----------



## thomas565 (Aug 1, 2008)

same problem here.


----------



## peachmtg (Sep 8, 2008)

Having the same problem.. anyone have any luck??


----------



## ScannerExpert (Jun 17, 2009)

Technically there shouldn't be any real problem. Both the Adaptec 2940U and the Canon DR-5020 should work in XP. Trouble sometimes occurs between the ISIS drivers and the TWAIN drivers. Most agree that for high-speed scanners like the DR-5020 it is better to use the ISIS drivers. Windows OS may not like this and keep saying it can't identify the hardware. You can tell it to ignore it, and just use the ISIS driver through Capture Perfect. If you're still having problems you can email me or call us at ScannerSolutions.com


----------



## avramdpm (Nov 12, 2010)

I have been unable to get the scanner (DR-5080c) to work also. I called Canon tech support and they told me to install the scanner as an unknown and unsupported device. This was not really successful. Since I bought the scanner second hand, I do not have the software instalation, utility and CapturePerfect disks. If anyone knows how to get copies I would be grateful.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There's a few links for CapturePerfect 3 software and drivers here that might help you - http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2432902.php


----------

